# Gup Shim Sa



## JoelD (Mar 22, 2008)

Had our gup shim sa this morning. I was testing for 4th gup and my son, for 6th gup. Hes very excited to be getting a new green belt and a green trimmed uniform. Our instructor just recently became the examiner for Region 5 (MI., OH., IN., IL.) and our exam was noticeably more difficult as a result. I think its a good thing as we are now going to be challenged more come shim sa time. I uploaded video of my break, flying side kick and my son's break, side kick. check them out below

My son - 



 
Me -


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 22, 2008)

Awesome job, Joel!  good looking breaks.

So in what way were your tests different?


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice looking breaks Congrats


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 22, 2008)

nice job! congrats!


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice break! Tang Soo!

edit: is saying "Tang Soo" still appropriate for someone doing SBD? Just thought of that after I clicked 'post'.


----------



## JoelD (Mar 23, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> Awesome job, Joel! good looking breaks.
> 
> So in what way were your tests different?


 
Craig, the test was much longer, for one. Also, when doing basics, like jok gi, we did around 10 reps per side. That got real tough when we were doing our jumping and jump spinning kicks. we used to usually only do like 3 or 4 per side. That can wind you quicker than you think...lol. At least it does for me. Truth be told i am actually glad the tests are tougher now so when it comes time for me to take my Dan test i will be thouroghly prepared. She also made alot more corrections and made more comments. Something that also seemed a bit different was that she concentrated more on Soo Gi/Jok Gi/Combinations and forms and seemed to put less emphasis on Il Soo Sik and Ho Sin Sool.


----------



## JoelD (Mar 23, 2008)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> Nice break! Tang Soo!
> 
> edit: is saying "Tang Soo" still appropriate for someone doing SBD? Just thought of that after I clicked 'post'.


 
I don't see why not. After all we come from the same roots. In fact my Sa Bom informed me that Master Kim was the one who started the whole "Tang Soo!!" salutation years ago. We just use "Soo Bahk!!" now in the USSBDMDK Federation. So, i won't hold it against you if you don't hold it against me! ;-) Soo Bahk!


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 23, 2008)

JoelD said:


> Craig, the test was much longer, for one. Also, when doing basics, like jok gi, we did around 10 reps per side. That got real tough when we were doing our jumping and jump spinning kicks. we used to usually only do like 3 or 4 per side. That can wind you quicker than you think...lol. At least it does for me. Truth be told i am actually glad the tests are tougher now so when it comes time for me to take my Dan test i will be thouroghly prepared.


 
I agree, that is a good policy.  I definately get winded when I run the whole cho dan or ee dan test with no breaks - especially during the jump kicks....

It is a great opportunity to have the regional examiner in your school.  I doubt you'll have ANY problem at your Dan test.


----------



## DatFlow (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey great job! Nice form on the kicks for both of you! I wish you and your son good luck in training for your next belt's. I hope you did GREAT on the rest of your requirements. I have not gotten into any board breaks or block breaks yet, been taking classes for a month...


----------

